# Hamster on ebay again in Preston



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

So yet another **** has listed a hamster on ebay in a tiny cage  It's in Preston and they want £30 for it  I can't figure out how to report it on ebay since they changed the layout on their pages, but I am hoping that some one will be able to get in touch with the seller and get the poor little guy for free and they can sell the stupid cage for whatever they want!! Here is the link:
dwarf hamster cage and accessories | eBay UK

Seller is using the name ejbwells incase it disappears before anyone sees this, so hopefully some one can get in touch with them. I really, really hate people like this


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I HATE people who do this. How can they just sell their poor pet onto a random person, they dont know if it's going to be taken care of or not 

I wish I lived closer, I would have taken the poor little thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Wish I lived closer or drove


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I would have taken it in too if I was closer just to get it away from some one who would list it on ebay


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh my god poor hamster and its cages looks filthy .and £30 must be a druggie selling his daughters pet to get a fix  what a prat


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

People like this really make my blood boil. I'm near Preston as well but have no room for it :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

hope said:


> oh my god poor hamster and its cages looks filthy .and £30 must be a druggie selling his daughters pet to get a fix  what a prat


Not quite sure what led you to that conclusion  What they are doing is wrong but that doesn't make them a "druggie" :blush:


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I reported it. The 'Report item' link is at the top right of the description section.



hope said:


> oh my god poor hamster and its cages looks filthy .and £30 must be a druggie selling his daughters pet to get a fix  what a prat


I agree it's a bad way to rehome an animal, but that's assuming a lot about someone you don't know.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was on a week or so ago! I told them I would take hamster but not cage....they said yeah great but contact has since broken. Can't believe that the poor thing is up there again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

So it's been on before Niki? might be worth contacting them again. I can't get over some people!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> So it's been on before Niki? might be worth contacting them again. I can't get over some people!


I do feel bad but having had no response I did forget about the poor mite.

OK emailed them just now...not expecting anything till tomorrow though. We'll see....will certainly keep you updated. If anyone would like him let me know as I have bonding etc going on at the moment and if someone can give him more attention then I would feel better about it. Let me know...my OH is happy to deliver within reasonable distances!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I do feel bad but having had no response I did forget about the poor mite.
> 
> OK emailed them just now...not expecting anything till tomorrow though. We'll see....will certainly keep you updated. If anyone would like him let me know as I have bonding etc going on at the moment and if someone can give him more attention then I would feel better about it. Let me know...my OH is happy to deliver within reasonable distances!!


Its about time you just gave up to the inevitable Niki, just officially call yourself an animal rescue and be done with it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Its about time you just gave up to the inevitable Niki, just officially call yourself an animal rescue and be done with it


I have ABSOLUTELY NO idea what you are talking about!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry Niki, but I'm with TDM on this one  :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pomegranate said:


> I reported it. The 'Report item' link is at the top right of the description section.
> 
> I agree it's a bad way to rehome an animal, but that's assuming a lot about someone you don't know.


Hi Its been reported to Petforums.. you need to report via Ebay.. as we have no holding over Ebay..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I reported it last night on ebay but it's still there.

Hello,

Thank you for taking the time to let us know about your concerns over 
this particular item.

We take reports of banned items listed on the eBay website seriously and
we'll investigate your report as soon as possible - usually within 24-36
hours. If we find the item/s breach eBay's listing policies for sellers,
we'll remove them from the site.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hi Its been reported to Petforums.. you need to report via Ebay.. as we have no holding over Ebay..


I did report it to eBay...  I got the confirmation email through from them for it.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hope said:


> oh my god poor hamster and its cages looks filthy .and £30 must be a druggie selling his daughters pet to get a fix  what a prat


 iam confused to why you think it must be a druggie.yes its very wrong to sell animals in this way and the person may be a pratt for doing this but to assume hey are a druggie is just wrong.i know loads of so called druggis and thy love their pets with all their hearts and would never sell them for a fix.im not saying some druggies wouldnt but not all would its unfair to catogorise people in this way.it could be anybody for all we know it could be a rich man with a good job but a selfis nieve person.theres no doubt they are idiots selfish for selling animals in this way its just wrong .
sorry not having ago but it just upsets me when people get labeled and put in catagories


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Sorry Niki, but I'm with TDM on this one  :lol:


:001_tongue: Bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



myzoo said:


> iam confused to why you think it must be a druggie.yes its very wrong to sell animals in this way and the person may be a pratt for doing this but to assume hey are a druggie is just wrong.i know loads of so called druggis and thy love their pets with all their hearts and would never sell them for a fix.im not saying some druggies wouldnt but not all would its unfair to catogorise people in this way.it could be anybody for all we know it could be a rich man with a good job but a selfis nieve person.theres no doubt they are idiots selfish for selling animals in this way its just wrong .
> sorry not having ago but it just upsets me when people get labeled and put in catagories


Lol yeah druggie is a little strong. I agree it is not right to put an animal up for such a public auction....though at least he's not tried to disguise the fact.

I have had no response....if anyone wants to try to email then feel free...I will still pick up this week hopefully.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pomegranate said:


> I did report it to eBay...  I got the confirmation email through from them for it.


:lol: you also reported it to us.. you click on report on this thread.  maybe you hadn't realised.. ...


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

No, I had realised, I wasn't all that fond of the post about "druggies".


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

just had a look on the link its been taken down. I feel sorry for that poor little hamster.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone want to email them on my behalf? They are not replying to me


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Anyone want to email them on my behalf? They are not replying to me


 did it last night hun but had no reply also will check now if its still there.i messaged him saying i was interested and if he gets back with a number or anything ill pass it on to you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> did it last night hun but had no reply also will check now if its still there.i messaged him saying i was interested and if he gets back with a number or anything ill pass it on to you


 thanks hun!!!!!!!!


----------

